# Cory Catfish & Aquasoil Amazonia debris issue



## braddiamond (May 17, 2011)

My 2 cories are moving the Aquasoil around all day and night (72 gallon tank). I believe this is what they are supposed to do. The problem is that they stir it up so much that it causes the debris to float around in the tank constantly. It deposits itself on the leaves of almost all the plants and you can see it with the naked eye. I just added micron floss pad (in addition to 2 other foam pads already in there) to my wet dry and its black in 3 days, but the tank looks the same.

Is there something going on with my ADA (3 years old) or is the normal?

Please help


Thanks


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

The (5) are doing the same thing in my 29 gallon tank. I used dirt as the substrate and didn't get all of the wood particles out before I planted it. I am also interested in what to do about this.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

What you described has happened to me in the past.. My Aquasoil Amazonia II I had for several years finally turned into a mud-like consistency, and slowly but surely the tank started to cloud up along with the cories as the years go by. I finally had no choice but to take them out for good and into a different tank without Aquasoil. It helped a lot.

 So yeah, I'd say the cories are to blame for your debris issue; so if you don't want any more of the cloudiness/debris problem, you would want to put all of them in a different tank or well.. sell them.


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

That's what cories do... they sift through the substrate looking for food. You can either cap the substrate with sand or find a home for the cories.


----------



## braddiamond (May 17, 2011)

I am assuming many planted tanks have cories and just aquasoil, does everyone just live with it?
thanks


----------



## braddiamond (May 17, 2011)

UPDATE:
I removed the cories and gave them to my LFS. The tank is clean as can be, no debris floating around and the floss pad is barely dirty after a few days. 
Thanks


----------

